# White spots on Axolotl



## Lalalelo (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,

I got my axoltol (toothless) yesterday from our neighbour and today he has a some white spots on his head. 










These were not there yesterday evening when we got him. Could the move have stressed him out? 

His water was treated before he was put in and the tank was moved with a fair bit of his old water in it so we just added the new water too that.


----------

